# How difficult is a Fursuit?



## Micshork (May 28, 2018)

I was wanting to know how difficult it is to move around in a fursuit, how hot that can be, how difficult it is to communicate in them, how expensive suits can be and the difficulty of doing day to day activities in the suits are and a couple other things.

MY ideal Fursuit would be a Full-Body Suit of a Husky (Black and White, accurate to the actual Animal) with a realistic Head-sculpt and a movable jaw.

I also would want a zipper in front for restroom purposes (Not necessarily for Yiff Stuff like most people) that way I wouldn't need to take off the suit for Number 1.

I hope you could give me some tips.


----------



## x_eleven (May 31, 2018)

Micshork said:


> I was wanting to know how difficult it is to move around in a fursuit...



It shouldn't be that difficult unless you opt for something strange, but a Husky, no problem. I've see4n bat and bird suits, and suits with angel wings that are very cumbersome.

"...how hot that can be..."

You're covered head to toe in _faux_ fur in a suit that'll keep you warm in January in Alaska. It's gonna get good and toasty in there. Even my velour suit (Seen here) gets pretty damned hot. Water, water, and more water: you're gonna need it even if you think you don't. Dehydration can sneak up on you.

"...how difficult it is to communicate in them..."

Depends. Though speak up and enunciate.

"...how expensive suits can be..."

From $50 to sky's the limit.

"I also would want a zipper in front for restroom purposes (Not necessarily for Yiff Stuff like most people) that way I wouldn't need to take off the suit for Number 1".

Either way is fine. I insist on having front pockets anyway, and if back zippered, just carry a loop of wire that you can use to reach the zipper.


----------



## Rant (May 31, 2018)

Go to your nearest couch. Now think of wearing it. That's how a suit feels. Hot, heavy and really padded.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 31, 2018)

Micshork said:


> I was wanting to know how difficult it is to move around in a fursuit, how hot that can be, how difficult it is to communicate in them, how expensive suits can be and the difficulty of doing day to day activities in the suits are and a couple other things.
> 
> MY ideal Fursuit would be a Full-Body Suit of a Husky (Black and White, accurate to the actual Animal) with a realistic Head-sculpt and a movable jaw.
> 
> ...


A fursuit difficult to move around in? Not if you have a good maker and as long as it's not a quadsuit. Wings and huge antlers can be an issue but a husky suit should be easy peasy.

Hot is another story. How much padding and how loosely your suit fits can dictate how hot it is. Loose fitting suits have natural spaces to build up hot air. No Bueno. Same with padding - lots of dense foam padding equals hot. I used to get heat stroke just getting suited up due to the leg padding and the fur, Monterey Mills Seal. Very densely woven short pile. Looks great, doesn't breathe well. Couldn't wear it for more than a few hours without getting heat exhaustion. The last time I wore my suit, I had borrowed an EZ-Cooldown Vest. That was the fix. Each set of cooling packs lasted at least three hours and my wife could unzip the back of my suit and swap them out without removing the body. Wore the suit at least 12 hours without getting overheated.

Notes on this; closer fitting/minimal padding and more open weave faux fur will help to keep the heat down. I wore my suit snow skiing in January. about 10 degrees outside, did not need anything beside a base layer long sleeve shirt and leggings under the suit. I did wear gloves and a pair of goggles but that was it except for the one run I made wearing a kilt and a Jacobean celtic shirt over my suit. The very last run I wore a hoodie, hood down and a scarf because it had went down to zero degrees that evening.

Communication is kinda difficult, especially if you have a cooling fan in the muzzle. Gotta talk up and enunciate clearly as @x_eleven  pointed out.

A front relief zip is a great idea but also a possible point of trouble. Nothing more fun than trying to zip up with a fursuit head on, blocking all visibility downward. Gotta do everything by Braille. Typically, you end up sweating out so much fluids, you don't have to use the latrine that often. If you don't use a cooling vest, then you might want to get out of costume a few times just to rest and cool off.

As far as day to day activities, trust me, you aren't going to be wearing this suit every day. Just too much hassle.

Cost? Well, cost and quality and wait time for construction go hand in hand. Unless you just don't care how cheezy a $500 dollar suit looks and wears, be prepared to chuck out some $$$ for a decent suit that won't fall apart on it's first outing. $2,000 USD is probably the very bottom starting point for a good name maker suit. And do be prepared to wait to get in their queue for construction.


----------



## Micshork (Jun 2, 2018)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> A fursuit difficult to move around in? Not if you have a good maker and as long as it's not a quadsuit. Wings and huge antlers can be an issue but a husky suit should be easy peasy.
> 
> Hot is another story. How much padding and how loosely your suit fits can dictate how hot it is. Loose fitting suits have natural spaces to build up hot air. No Bueno. Same with padding - lots of dense foam padding equals hot. I used to get heat stroke just getting suited up due to the leg padding and the fur, Monterey Mills Seal. Very densely woven short pile. Looks great, doesn't breathe well. Couldn't wear it for more than a few hours without getting heat exhaustion. The last time I wore my suit, I had borrowed an EZ-Cooldown Vest. That was the fix. Each set of cooling packs lasted at least three hours and my wife could unzip the back of my suit and swap them out without removing the body. Wore the suit at least 12 hours without getting overheated.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

About the front zipper, what would you suggest instead? I know "Mursuiters" have something but I don't know what it is. A flap, Velcro/Hook & Loop etc.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 3, 2018)

I had originally wanted a front zip flap but it never seemed to work like I wanted it to. That "Work By Braille" thing, ya know. I have seen fursuits with a two way front zip, buried by a flap that had either magnets, snaps or Velcro to hold it closed all the way up the front. When I needed to go drain the bladder, I just had my wife hook a lanyard to the zipper pull and take my gloves before I went in the latrine. I could pull the zipper down by myself, slip out of the top half and do my business. My hooves, the snug fit of the suit and the digitagrade leg padding kept the suit from slipping to my ankles. Slip back into  the top of the suit, zip it up as far as I could get it to go, then have the wife quickly finish zipping me up while I straightened out the neck ruff attached to the hood and slipped on my gloves.

I guess I should point out it helps to have a spotter/handler, too.


----------



## Micshork (Jun 3, 2018)

What do those Yiffers use? I might go with that.


----------



## EapingEagle (Jun 4, 2018)

Wearing a Fursuit is very hot, during a convention. Get one of those Under Armor Heat Gear clothing (Compression pants and shirts) so you won't die in the suit. I almost died in Anime Central due to lack of water and food cause it was my first time full suiting instead of partialing. Always keep hydrated cause it's one of the worst feelings to be lightheaded. The suit I made was front zippered and it was easy to get out. Be careful where you walk too, it's gonna be hard to see sometimes and bumping into objects at a con sucks. Like I tripped over a chair and an escalator sign. 

Winter time it feels nice to be in a suit, you're not too cold or too hot during the winter time.


----------



## Micshork (Jun 17, 2018)

How Expensive are Realistic Heads?


----------



## Astora (Jun 19, 2018)

Micshork said:


> How Expensive are Realistic Heads?


I'm currently having a realistic partial commissioned and it's not cheap (around $1,500) but it's the look I really like so totally worth it. But I agree, make sure you shop around first.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 24, 2018)

If your doing the zipper at " front " I think some makers charge for that. but a realistic head can be upwards of 600$ depending on your maker and their how good their suits are.


----------

